# Small batch recipe



## Appalasia (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello, i was wondering if anyone had a half pound soap recipe using lard and other simple oils? Ex. Coconut oil, olive, castor. I want to try and make soap flowers so i did not want a big recipe. I couldnt figure out how to get a half pound on the soap calculator. Ty!!!!


----------



## Primrose (Feb 13, 2019)

Someone on this forum, the name escapes me right now, was kind enough to give me the following suggestion for recipe when I was starting. 
50% lard
25% olive oil 
20% coconut oil
5% castor oil. 

Learn to use a lye/soap calculator and you can make whatever size batch you want


----------



## Appalasia (Feb 13, 2019)

Primrose said:


> Someone on this forum, the name escapes me right now, was kind enough to give me the following suggestion for recipe when I was starting.
> 50% lard
> 25% olive oil
> 20% coconut oil
> ...


I figured out the soap calculator!!!! Ty!


----------



## David Gregory (Jul 7, 2019)

Primrose: Thank you for that. I now have a basic soap recipe good for 2 lbs of soap using very simple ingredients. 

Found a lye calculator I have bookmarked  for future reference. Tried a couple then found one that this cave man could do.


----------



## Jennifer Horne (Aug 20, 2019)

I cant seem to figure any of rhe calculations apps out, i feel hopeless


----------



## artemis (Aug 20, 2019)

Jennifer Horne said:


> I cant seem to figure any of rhe calculations apps out, i feel hopeless


There is a lot of great, helpful information at the top of the beginners forum. 

Check here for calculator help: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?threads/49627/


----------



## Jennifer Horne (Aug 21, 2019)

artemis said:


> There is a lot of great, helpful information at the top of the beginners forum.
> 
> Check here for calculator help: https://www.soapmakingforum.com/index.php?threads/49627/


Thanks so much


----------



## Rick Potter (Dec 1, 2019)

Check out my CP soap in 60 seconds.


----------

